# Can you register an Appaloosa without known parentage?



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

You could hardship him with the ApHC after he is gelded. Is it worth it? That depends. Would open showing opportunities and other things.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

if hes small enough you could go with POA


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

You'd have to wait until he is finished growing for the POA thing though. Not 100% on that though.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

What would you put on the papers if you don't know the parentage? I don't see what you could gain. I could register him in the Canadian Spotted Horse Association if you wanted to send me $117.65 and a self-addressed stamped envelope.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

The purpose of registering is usually to keep track of parentage, and that's kind of moot if the lineage is unknown.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Hmm.. Not sure


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

POA Registration & Forms


----------



## Azaria (Nov 10, 2010)

NdAppy said:


> You could hardship him with the ApHC after he is gelded. Is it worth it? That depends. Would open showing opportunities and other things.


Chances are he is going to be sold in the spring. I am not sure if it's worth it to register him, not sure if anyone wants to show a horse without known bloodlines.


----------



## Azaria (Nov 10, 2010)

Erin_And_Jasper said:


> if hes small enough you could go with POA


I think he'll definitely be a big guy, ha ha. He's already quite tall.


----------



## Azaria (Nov 10, 2010)

equiniphile said:


> The purpose of registering is usually to keep track of parentage, and that's kind of moot if the lineage is unknown.


I suppose so. However, it's nice to have a horse with papers you can trace back to different owners to find out about previous training etc. A horse sold with papers has a history, it's nice to be able to trace a bit of it. Even if you aren't tracing parentage. IMO anyhow. Not sure I want to invest the money into doing it though...if there is a way to do it without known sire (well, the sire is known but no breeding report filed and won't be filed). Maybe I'll just send a letter along with him and some details about his sire and dam and when I had him...ask that it get added to and passed on if/when he's sold. Maybe the next person won't do that but maybe they will!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

equiniphile said:


> The purpose of registering is usually to keep track of parentage, and that's kind of moot if the lineage is unknown.


To enter an Appy show, he would need to be registered. If he isn't registered he would only be able to enter open shows.

We have an Appy gelding and know the dam. We don't know the sire. We could if we wanted to register him because he has Appy markings. We won't because he isn't going to be sold or enter any shows.

A horse can be registered if one of the parents are registered as an Appy or if there is definite Appy marking, such as a blanket of spots.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Ahh, I see. That makes sense


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

_>>>>A horse can be registered if one of the parents are registered as an Appy or if there is definite Appy marking, such as a blanket of spots. 
_

The Appaloosa Horse Club (ApHC) will "hardship" register an appaloosa-colored gelding or spayed mare which does not meet bloodline requirements, if there are no other disqualifications. Just fill out the registration form with all known info, send in the form, the four required photos (front view, rear view, one of each side-- showing all markings and etc.) and the fee ($100 for a current member) Pedigree will be listed a unknown.

http://www.appaloosa.com/pdfs/hrdshpreg.pdf

Most people hardship register an Appaloosa to be able to show it at Appaloosa shows, or to compete or participate in ApHC programs such as saddle log, ACAAP (for open shows) . Tracking ownership and having a permanent recorded form of ID are additional reasons.

Otherwise, if not a gelding or spayed mare, the ApHC requires BOTH parents to be registered-- one parent must be regular registered ApHC, the other parent can be registered ApHC, AQHA, Arabian, Thoroughbred, or from a list of international Appaloosa registries.


----------

